# Old newbie here from NM



## AWS (Jun 7, 2021)

I've been fooling around with smokers for twenty yrs but never very serious, just smoke cooking ducks, potatoes and other meats not really smoking them.  Well I moved to my dream house and set up and outdoor dining/ cooking area, wood grill, propane grill and a separate smoker.  I use them a lot as I hate to fire up the stove/oven in the house in the summer and it is nice enough to cook outside  during the winter.  I brine and smoke country ribs and do a fairly large batch and then use them for main course, pulled pork sandwiches, pork salads and tacos.   I just started smoking fish this year and am having problem but will take questions over to the fish section.  Thanks everyone for this sight.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. Worked in Roswell for a while. Ruidoso was a great day trip for us.  
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2021)

welcome to smf, ask any questions ya got and you will get your answers!


----------



## Gecko10 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome, from Farmington.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from RI.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from KC, glad you joined us and we would love some pics of your setup.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from SE GA


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have ya join us!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio. I’m watching your fish thread as I’d like to do some smaller catfish and carp.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## MCQSmoker (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from the UK!


----------



## kruizer (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from  Minnesota.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.


----------

